# Is this okay? Really new to all this...



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi,
I'm very new to fish. I take the whole thing VERY seriously, and want to do what is absolutely best for my new betta friend. I have three kids and three cats, all alive, so after months of thinking I decided I could do this!

I bought this plant for my betta from PetCo in a tube. The guy there recommended it for bettas. I don't think the tube said Anubis, but I could be wrong. Is that what it is? Most importantly, is it actually aquatic? Since I'm new, I figured he'd know more than I do, but he told me bettas never need filtration or a heater, and tried to steer me to the .5 gallon tanks. He also said I didn't need a lid b/c they don't jump. He said the LIKE small spaces b/c they're territorial. Now I'm doubting the plant thing as well.

My tank is 1.5 gallons, has a heater, filter, a marimo moss ball, this plant, rock substrate, a thermometer, a betta hammock and a cave (both of which he totally avoids). I haven't changed the water yet, but I check it each day for ammonia/nitrites/nitrates. So far, they're great. I had to have all of this approved by HR and my supervisor because I planned to keep him at work. They wouldn't approve a larger tank. Now I'm thinking of keeping him at home, and might expand the size to keep him happier.

One other thing; I would love to put a dark background on the tank to hide all the cords but he fights his reflection. Is there a way to reduce that glare so I can add the dark background?

Thanks for all your help, and your patience with me.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

That looks like Java fern  which is an aquatic plant! yay! Congratulations on your new fish! with a warm, clean water and a healthy fish... you're off to a greaaaat start! I recommend a nutritious staple...such as new life spectrum and omega 1 for the little guy 
Happy fish keeping!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

I looked around, and I've been feeding him Hikari Betta Bio Gold. Is that cool? And thanks so much for the advice. The amount of conflicting information out there is astonishing.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I think your fish will be very happy!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hirkari biogold has changed their formula a few times, if you check the ingredient list, the first ingredient should be some form of meat  If it isn't.... don't panic! wheat isn't horrible for a healthy fish, but it certainly isn't made for the digestive system of a carnivore and may cause problem if fed to Bettas on a long term basis. 

There ARE a lot of conflicting information on the internet! A lot of parroting goes on, and sometimes false information also gets parroted ^_^ All I can say is, after a little while you will figure out what is best for your fish yourself  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

could be java but to me looks like bolbitis(african water fern).does it come from the rhizome as a single leaf or 3 (one big with 2 smaller leaves to the sides)?hard to tell from pic.if it is a single leaf its a java,3 its bolbitis.at any rate make sure not to bury the rhizome as the plant will die.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

B. Heudelotti? I've never seen it in its emersed form, but that could be it ^_^


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for the feedback. I took another picture of the leaves, but from what you described, it sounds like bolbitis. A quick google search says this is also aquatic? The rhizome is not buried in dirt, it is held in place by the large aquarium pebbles at the bottom of the tank. Is this okay? Otherwise it floats and I don't want it to get in his way.

Also, any advice on how I could add a dark background without having him panic so much?

You guys rock, thanks again.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

qThere's two types of bolbitis that us known to the hobby ^_^ Bolbitis heteroclita and Bolbitis heudelotti.
Out of the two, heudelotti is known to be the true aquatic one~ heteroclita is known to be more whimsical and most do not make the emersed - submersed transition  

I dont think there is a solution to the darker background  turning off the lights would work, but you probably want to see your fish and give the plant some form of light

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I painted the back of most of my tanks with black acrylic paint. Worked great for them all.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

pebbles should work.just check the rhizomes weekly for rot.for the background there are a few options.first there is krylon fusion spraypaint, this is permenant and the safest spraypaint.then there is construction paper.they also make a black static cling background.one thing i really like using is trim to fit self-adheasive shelf liner.i know target carries it.i use the frosted one for my background and i think they have black too. it is removeable and you get a ton of it for $8.and yup,looks like bolbitis.the leaves looked too wide for java fern.glad we could help.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey again! I went to petco today and saw the bolbitis in the tube. It reminded me of this thread so I got a closer look to catch the exact species. Turns out it's a bolbitis heteroclita. Growing B. Heteroclita submersed seems to draw a variety of mixed results from hobbyists. The consensus is that it is a very slow grower and even slower to adapt from emerse to submersed. So keep an eye out for any changes in the condition of the plant and be ready to pull out any leaves that seem to be deteriating  If the transition is successful new submersed should be tiny (less than an inch tall)~ Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

